# Cat gave birth 3 days ago and has not pooped since!



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

I know this may not be the nicest of subjects but my cat gave birth to 4 beautiful and healthy kittens on Monday evening (valentines day) but hasn't been for a poop since! She's been eating and drinking - albeit not as much as before but that's normal apparently. She's been weeing fine but still no sign of a number 2... is this normal or something I should be concerned about? Any advice or comments would be really useful, thank you


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this might sound gross but bare with me. Have you really kept a close eye for and not seen her pooping or have you just not noticed any around her box? When mother cats build nests and have kittens they will many times ingest their fecal matter and that of their kittens. It is instinctual. It keeps the nest clean but more importantly it keeps them safe. In the wild dung would draw a predator to a nest, not something mama would want. Every mother cat I worked with has done this and didn't stop until the kittens were big enough to start walking around on their own.

If she truly hasn't gone at all then I think she needs to see a vet immediately.


----------

